# Stoeger M2000 Owners....



## GADawg08 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was given one for Christmas (brand new) back in 2007. I had nothing but problems with it when i had it. The very first shell i tried to shoot went "click". Had this happen a few more times and sent it back for repairs. Got it back and then it started getting to where it wasnt ejecting shells. Sent it back AGAIN and same thing. Finally got fed up with it and sold it to a guy this past turkey season that said he wanted it and could fix it. Have they changed the M2000's up since 2007 because i am seeing a lot more people who have them and love them and are not having any problems. The reason i am asking is that they are good guns, and if they have changed the defective parts up then it may be worth it to buy another one.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 15, 2011)

You will have to do a search, I think they are on the 3rd generation but I am not sure exactly when they started. I've got one that I bought in 2010 and I love it. I bought the M3500 this year before turkey season and love it as well.


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a stoeger m2000. I have not shot 3 inch shells through it yet, i have only shot 2 3/4 dove load through it, but i kept having a problem (with 3 different types of dove load)

the shells would cycle just fine but the head of the shell would not always line up to go into the barrel and it would catch on the side lip of the barrel and jam.... has anyone else ever seen this?


----------



## Tunacash (Nov 15, 2011)

Piece of junk


----------



## KlineWhitley2054 (Nov 15, 2011)

most all of my friends shoot them, ive shot beside them for several season and never watched them jam once.... so i bought one.. guess i didn't have the same luck


----------



## browningboy (Nov 15, 2011)

had mine for 3 seasons and no problems, it goes boom when i pull the trigger !!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2011)

Got one last year for Christmas and it shoots like a charm. It will shoot light target loads up to turkey loads. I did break mine in shooting 3" duck shells last season.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 15, 2011)

They are like Dodge and Chev Trucks If you get a good 1 it is awesome. But If you get a bad 1 it is a piece of JUNK!!! I have never own stoeger. But from what I read on here and people I know that have them, Thats all I know.


----------



## JMHendley (Nov 16, 2011)

Ive owned mine now for two seasons, ive put it threw the ringer. its been dropped in the swamp knocked out of the boat, and any other typical duck hunter abuse and ive never had a problem with it, id recommend it any day.


----------



## Toonigh (Nov 17, 2011)

Great guns I love mine.


----------



## PSE (Nov 18, 2011)

My 3500 sometimes won't cycle. Try this, load the gun and hit the eject button on the side. It helps the shell cycle through somehow, i do that everytime and its never jammed since.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 20, 2011)

The 2000's had a problem when they first came out with the barrel not seating properly and therefore the shells were too far forward for the firing pin to strike.  It was caused by 2 things ..... first they had a washer problem under the endcap you tighten to hold the forearm on the magazine.  The other issue was the ring welded on the barrel was not in the right position so the barrel could not seat into the receiver properly.  These issues in the early production caused a bad reputation but they are not an issue now.  I have and shoot a 2000 and have no problems.  Go through your first season or 2 (depending on how much you shoot) with 3 inch shells and then it will cycle the lighter loads too.  The only reason I'll buy another shotgun is to get a 3500 to use as my dedicated turkey gun.  Don't be scared of the Stoeger .... best value for the money IMO.


----------



## 4Scott4 (Nov 21, 2011)

i think for the money they are tough to beat


----------



## The Fever (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddy had one briefly last year....he shoots an 870 now....very reliable.


----------

